# Easter evening smoke



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Thought I'd share this. I've not seen many discussions of this brand here. 
Great Med-Full smoke. 
Burnt crookedr' n' a dogs leg.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I have never seen that cigar. 

"Burnt crookedr' n' a dogs leg. "

LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> I have never seen that cigar.
> 
> "Burnt crookedr' n' a dogs leg. "
> 
> LOL


Me either? Nice lookin stick though


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Good looking stick in the 2 pics.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

new to me...
looks tasty though


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That is new to me as well...but, it's from Nicaragua so it can't be too bad.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

It's made by Oliva.
Some Savinelli's are made by Fuente. Some by Oliva.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting........very interesting

A dog leg burn


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> It's made by Oliva...


Oliva? Well then, it must be damned good! :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I've heard good things about them but never tried one


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Never heard of it. Looks good though!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very interesting - I learn something new every day!

Savinelli - the same Savinelli that is reknown for their humidors and pipes. http://www.savinelliusa.com/homepage.htm

I didn't know they did cigars too. It appears they do cigars very well in fact. http://www.savinelliusa.com/cigars.htm lists ratings from CA for several of their smokes. I'll need to kep an eye open for these. Nice find Nick - thanks for sharing!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a well made stick!!!


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

Never seen that one, but it looks yummy!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Crazy shit. I thought Savinelli cigars were a household name. They advertise in CA and other mags. I think I had my first one over a decade ago.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sea Jay said:


> I have never seen that cigar.
> 
> "Burnt crookedr' n' a dogs leg. "
> 
> LOL


WV termonology


----------

